# [SOLVED] Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)



## Link2099 (May 12, 2009)

I've checked a couple forums asking for help, and for the most part I get a resounding "Just buy a new sound card." However, I'm not even sure if I have any available PCI slots... my Video Card is HUGE and it gets in the way of a few of the slots in my case.

However, here's my dilemma:

"My sound just stopped. Please help." essentially sums up my problem, but I'll get more specific for you. Recently had a virus, ended up wiping and reinstalling (by a "professional") everything was fine, but whenever I play a game, and maybe if I ALT-TAB or maybe if I don't... it seems to be finicky... but whenever I play a game and exit out, the audio device suddenly vanishes. It's happened once or twice in other ways, but it almost ALWAYS happens when I'm playing a game, whether it's in fullscreen or windowed mode or whatever. 90% chance to occur I'd say.

Rebooting the computer/restarting windows fixes the issue until it decides to occur again.


I believe I'm running Windows XP Service Pack 2 if memory serves correct. Just as a reference point, prior to the virus I had the same OS and Service Pack and everything worked fine in the audio department. Also, it's an onboard sound device. No clue what my MOBO is since it's a custom built machine I paid the above mentioned "professional" to put together for me. I would've taken it to this guy to get it fixed, but I really don't want to pay for it, and I didn't want to be PCless while I was waiting on him to fix this issue whether for free or otherwise.

*I've already tried the following:*

I downloaded some sort of "Windows Hotfix" thing that has to do with Realtek audio, installed it and I don't think it helped.

I've made sure things are enabled in my BIOS.

I've made sure that the UAA or whatever it is under the Services thing is set to Automatic.

I've also uninstalled Realtek drivers and then Reinstalled it with the absolutely latest version of the drivers.

The following is some copy/paste instructions I followed from someone trying to assist:



> First, download and install your chipset drivers from this link. Restart the PC when it's done, then uninstall any sound drivers you currently have installed. Go to Add/Remove Programs (click Start, click Run, type appwiz.cpl and press Enter), find the sound/audio drivers and remove 'em, then restart again. Download and install the UAA driver (you said you did it before, but lets do it again for fun ) from this link. Then download and install your sound drivers from this link. Do NOT restart right away, even if prompted to. Click Start, click Run, and type services.msc and press Enter. Make sure the Windows Audio service is Enabled and set to Automatic. If it isn't, right click it, select Properties, and make the appropriate changes. Then restart the PC. That should do it! Let us know how it goes!


Hopefully somebody out there can help. This is my first time ever asking for help on a forum... or should I say this is the first problem I've ever had to ask for help with and couldn't solve on my own.

PS. I've conspiracy theorized that it has SOMETHING to do with 3D games... as in, games that make use of my Video Card or FFDSHOW or something of that sort. I've had NO problems with simple 2D games, but the moment I break out Fallout 3, Sims 3, or something a bit more "current era" the audio just vanishes on me after I exit the game.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

Hi and welcome to TSF please download the trial version of everest ultimate and run it then post the log it generates this will give all your hardware with pci\ven and dev someone here maybe able to help you track down the issue
http://www.lavalys.com/products.php?lang=en&page=11


----------



## Link2099 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

Here it is.


----------



## Link2099 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

It gave me a "device can't start code 10" error after I disabled and renabled it after it "vanished". Reboot always solves the problem but it's frustrating and prevents me from gaming.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

Hi,
From your report you have a Intel DG31PR motherboard with XP Pro SP2 installed.

Install this chipset driver first:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=10884&lang=eng

This should be the Audio driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18307&lang=eng

Was a clean install performed after the virus was removed or did this professional do a repair install?

Bill


----------



## Link2099 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

He "repaired" my computer after the virus, and I was having audio issues. We wiped the sucker and reinstalled everything since he couldn't figure out why my audio was being wonky (it just DIDN'T exist I guess.) So, it was a clean install the second time around, my Fiancee and I played the heck out of Sims 3 for about a month or two, and then suddenly it just started happening all the time.

So... conspiracy theory time... the following are the games that have caused my Audio Device to just quit working and my suspicions as to what the problem may be.

AudioSurf loads .mp3 files and it caused problems.

Sims 3 loads some sort of seperate audio file for it's Radio & TV Stations.

Fallout 3 loads audio files for it's Radio stations.

Perhaps it has something to do with these types of files and/or whatever process is involved with loading/reading these files?

EDIT: I was already given those chipset drivers to install from the "person in the quote" I talked to about this issue, but I was given an older version (_perhaps the one you linked just came out_) of that audio driver. Let me try that one out.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

Let me know if that works.

It is strange that you loose the sound after playing these games only.
It is almost like the UAA driver or the Sound driver is disabling itself after closing the game.

You may have to try and uninstall all three you posted, then reinstall these games (one at a time). This may help us narrow down what game (Program) is causing the issue.

Bill


----------



## Link2099 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

The audio actually stops mid-game, or at least the "devices" vanish. The audio will continue to work until I exit the program, with the exception of AudioSurf, which crashes out when the audio stops working. I assume it's because it reads the MP3 files and creates the stages based off the actual sound, so if there's no Audio Drivers it doesn't know what to do and can't interpret the data.


----------



## Link2099 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

PS. That didn't help. I also tried uninstalling Windows Media Player 11 in a strange attempt to fix things. No such luck.

I did buy a 15 dollar sound card from NewEgg. It sucks to have to pay money for something that should be working, but I've had this issue for over a year, and almost all of the solutions seem to not help.

I have a feeling a Windows Update of some sort caused a conflict somewhere with something, as I never had this problem when Sims 3 came out, we played it for a month or two with no issues, then it suddenly started happening all the time.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

The only issue I am aware of with sound is SP3.
You do not have SP3 installed according to your report.

Let me know what happens with this PCI Audio card once you get it installed.

It would be interesting to see if the same issue developes.
I am hoping it will not, but I have my doubts.

Bill


----------



## Link2099 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

<expletives> my audio devices STILL disappear, even when using an actual sound card and NOT on board audio.

It also makes my USB mic stop working. Like... ALL audio devices cease functioning.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

Enter Computer Management
Start>Right Click MY Computer>MANAGE
Left click on Sevices and Applications>Services
Scroll down to Windows Audio
Under Status does it state that it is Started?
Under Startup Type is it set to Automatic?

Bill


----------



## Link2099 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

Automatic. I've tried disabling it and re-enabling it when the error occurs. It's also started even when the error happens.

I even went so far as to uninstall the realtek drivers and disable onboard audio on the mobo, and it's still crapping out.

For a second I just thought MAYBE it was just AudioSurf, but I played Fallout 3 for 15 or so minutes and it happened there too.

If it makes any difference, I think at one point in time, or a few points in time, my microphone wouldn't entirely vanish but my two sound devices for Midi and Audio would vanish.


----------



## Link2099 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

Sorry for the double post. It won't let me edit...

Feel free to walk me through a step by step uninstall/reinstall process for my drivers. Any sort of fancy footwork I may need to do when installing a PCI Soundcard and no longer using my Onboard sound.

I'm just grasping at straws here in hope that it's something really simple and silly like I didn't follow some magic voodoo dance of uninstalling/reinstalling/etc. sound drivers, because it seems everyone has different methods that I'm "supposed" to install stuff.

The frustrating thing for me is just the constant rebooting of my PC and the fact it worked before and then just suddenly stopped (_I swear it was some random Microsoft Update._) But the MOST frustrating thing seems to be I have a very unique case, as Google has been of little to no help in finding anyone with a similar issue involving audio devices vanishing during gameplay of any sort of game.

PS. I may just try installing Windows 7, in hopes it just fixes the issue and then I can just blame XP, however I've got a feeling I'll be encountering a lot of games I just can't play since they aren't Windows 7 compatible yet.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

What version of DirectX is installed?
Have you installed All the latest patches for these apps?

Have you run a full virus and malware scan?


----------



## Link2099 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

Direct X 11 or whatever the highest version Windows XP can have.

I've updated all my games that have had this issue, most games nowadays require you to install any updates before they allow you to play them.

I've scanned my computer with MalwareBytes and HiJackThis numerous times, and I have Spyware Doctor constantly running along with NoScript & AdBlocker on my Firefox.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

What do you find in the Event Viewer for errors or problems, both Applications and under System?

What is the make and model of the Power Supply you have? Do not know if that might be an issue.

Bill


----------



## Link2099 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

Some errors and warnings in my Applications bar... nothing that seems to resemble anything that seems to repeat itself, and not enough errors to relate the amount of times I've had the audio issue.

Under the system section... "Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device." is a reoccurring warning, but that seems to be it.

As for the make and model of my power supply. I couldn't tell you that with any ease. From what I can specifically remember it's a high voltage... not sure on the specific model or exact voltage but it looks like this:

http://www.directron.com/atxib680wbl.html

Except it has green wires and such instead of blue.

EDIT: I'll be taking this PC into a shop tomorrow, I'll let you know if they come up with anything. I have a sneaking suspicion they're just going to format the sucker and reinstall windows XP.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

Thats what I would do, but I still do not know why XP will only cause this issue in certain apps? You may wish to inform them of this.

Let us know what and if they find anything.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Link2099 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

THEY FIXED IT!

Okay. I went to get it repaired, and believe this crap or not, NOBODY guessed this anywhere... I asked on MajorGeeks, Here, Other non-tech specific forums, and the AudioSurf troubleshooting forums since other folks had similar sound card issues.

*MY VIDEO CARD DRIVERS WERE CAUSING THE ISSUE!*

Yeah, the video was messing with my audio. I GUESS it makes sense since it only happened in 3D related games as opposed to 2D games. But like... damn... it just seems so ridiculously stupid now that I paid somebody 80 dollars to update my Video Drivers, haha.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

HI,
Glad to hear it is sorted out.
I would not have seen the video causing the issue.
I can only "see" your report, and from the report your driver was not that out of date:


> Device Properties:
> Driver Description NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512
> Driver Date *3/27/2009* Driver Version 6.14.11.8250
> Driver Provider NVIDIA
> ...


Do you know the version and date that was installed to correct the issue?

Bill


----------



## Link2099 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Audio Device Not Found (REALTEK HD Onboard)*

11/20/2009 
6.14.11.9562

I'm baffled that this was the issue. He also fixed something in my registry that was preventing me from properly installing SP3 for some reason.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmm,
I have no clue as to why.
I do not "see" anything in the driver update that may have pertained to your issue.

Sorry to hear you had to pay to get it fixed.

Thanks for posting what you had done.

Bill


----------

